# Faltaktion zum Weltalzheimertag 2022 (21. bis 27. September) – Anmeldung zum Gewinnspiel



## PCGH_Stephan (9. September 2022)

Dies ist der Thread, in dem ihr euch melden müsst, wenn ihr beim Gewinnspiel zur Corsair-Faltwoche zum Weltalzheimertag mitmachen wollt. Ihr könnt einen von fünf Preisen gewinnen:

Corsair Icue H170i Elite LCD:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Corsair 500D in Weiß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3× Corsair Gaming Sabre RGB Pro Wireless:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wichtigste in Kürze:
- Verlinkt euer Nutzerprofil von *folding.extremeoverclocking.com*. Wir nutzen die dortige Statistik (inkl. 7 Stunden Zeitverschiebung) für die Auswertung. *Ihr nehmt nur an dem Gewinnspiel teil, wenn das korrekte Nutzerprofil bis zum 28. September verlinkt wurde!*
- Mehr müsst ihr hier im Thread nicht tun, führt der Übersichtlichkeit zuliebe bitte daher hier auch keine Diskussion! Hinterlasst Feedback zur Aktion bitte nur im Kommentarthread zur Gewinnspiel-News.
- Stellt in der Faltwoche mindestens eine Rechenleistung von 500.000 Punkten zur Verfügung, um euch für die Verlosung der fünf Preise zu qualifizieren.
- Mehr als 500.000 Punkte erhöhen die Gewinnchance dieses Mal NICHT. Die Entscheidung ist aus Rücksicht gegenüber der aktuellen Entwicklung am Energiemarkt (Verknappung und Preissteigerungen) gefallen.
- Beachtet die Teilnahmebedingungen im eingangs verlinkten Artikel.


----------



## Schussmann (9. September 2022)

schussmann User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for schussmann. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Nono15 (9. September 2022)

Klick den Link: PCGH_Team_nono15


----------



## Skajaquada (9. September 2022)

Da bin ich doch wieder dabei, auf dem Weg zur 6. Milliarde  
Skajaquada


----------



## kampfschaaaf (9. September 2022)

kampfschaaaf User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for kampfschaaaf. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## MightySH33p (9. September 2022)

Mightysh33p User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Mightysh33p. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Mal gucken wie viel dieses Mal drin ist.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (9. September 2022)

A.Meier-PS3 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for A.Meier-PS3. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## mattinator (10. September 2022)

Bin dabei, https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=371390.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (10. September 2022)

Logo: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=659825


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2022)

Wie immer gebe ich alles https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=322353


----------



## PCGHGS (10. September 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=420877


----------



## rhalin (10. September 2022)

Bis zum Jahresende läuft der alte Stromvertrag, von daher mach ich auch wieder mit.

Raeuber


----------



## MatthiasK76 (10. September 2022)

Auch wieder am Start: 

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=758977


----------



## WolfShadow86 (10. September 2022)

WolfShadow86 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for WolfShadow86. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Stefan84 (10. September 2022)

Ich werde mit Sicherheit auch dabei sein 









						Stefan84 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stefan84. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## voodoman (11. September 2022)

Dabei!








						voodoman User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for voodoman. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Kitty26 (11. September 2022)

Ich bin dabei. > https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839552


----------



## smcje (12. September 2022)

Bin dabei: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=839692


----------



## alextest (12. September 2022)

Auch wieder dabei  
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=670243


----------



## ADGMike (12. September 2022)

Bin dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_list.php?s=&t=70335


----------



## picar81_4711 (13. September 2022)

Bin auch wieder dabei....
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=522699


----------



## brooker (13. September 2022)

... dabei https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=667911


----------



## FraSiWa (13. September 2022)

FraSiWa User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for FraSiWa. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Ickewars (13. September 2022)

Die zwei letzten Tage der Woche kann ich immerhin wieder mitspielen, da der Urlaub dann rum ist   









						Ickewars User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Ickewars. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## NiXoN (13. September 2022)

Ich hab auch großes vor  








						Neo-52 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Neo-52. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## JayTea (13. September 2022)

Wie immer...  








						JayTea User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for JayTea. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Murenius (14. September 2022)

Murenius User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Murenius. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bin auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## LordRevan (14. September 2022)

Aha, hier ist also der richtige Thread!
Bin auch mal wieder am Start!









						LordRevan User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for LordRevan. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Katajama73 (14. September 2022)

Ich bin natürlich auch wieder am Start - ne neue Wassekühlung wäre auch nett 









						Katajama User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Katajama. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## brooker (14. September 2022)

Katajama73 schrieb:


> Ich bin natürlich auch wieder am Start - ne neue Wassekühlung wäre auch nett
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... da hast du vollkommen Recht!


----------



## Trakoma (14. September 2022)

Ich bin auch gerne dabei.









						Trakoma User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Trakoma. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## H3rrL1ch (15. September 2022)

Dabei 








						H3rrL1ch User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for H3rrL1ch. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Apollo4244 (16. September 2022)

Ich schließe mich auch an .
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1191614


----------



## Stiwi89 (16. September 2022)

Stiwi User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Stiwi. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Hawky1980 (17. September 2022)

Schonmal ein bischen Warmlaufen lassen fürs Faltevent 









						Hawky1980 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Hawky1980. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Mr.Knister (17. September 2022)

Fast übersehen! Aber klar bin ich wieder dabei 









						Bobkopp User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Bobkopp. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Traylite (19. September 2022)

Mache auch wieder mit.








						Traylite User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Traylite. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Jugokuli (19. September 2022)

Jugokuli User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Jugokuli. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## benjasso (20. September 2022)

Unser Ersatz für den Wechselrichter wurde gerade noch rechtzeitg installiert. Da bin ich auch dabei.








						benjasso User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for benjasso. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Buddy_ODP (20. September 2022)

Bin auch das 1. mal dann dabei...








						Buddy_ODP User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Buddy_ODP. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Audilemans (20. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen!

Vielen Dank an Corsair für das erneute Stellen von Preisen









						Audilemans User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Audilemans. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Agidius (20. September 2022)

Agidius


----------



## haVoc_inc (20. September 2022)

haVoc_inc User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for haVoc_inc. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Pommesgabel (21. September 2022)

Bin wie immer auch wieder am Start.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=740044


----------



## Holdie (21. September 2022)

Bin auch dabei...
FoPaSa


----------



## Mettsemmel (21. September 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?u=489025


----------



## Keksdeu (21. September 2022)

Es ist kalt, es scheint die Sonne, das Balkonkraftwerk schmeisst genug Strom ab, also warum nicht mit GPUs heizen ?









						Keksdt User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Keksdt. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## BuzzKillington (21. September 2022)

bla








						BuzzKillington User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for BuzzKillington. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## ursmii (21. September 2022)

ach ja, heute startete es ja.
also:   https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=838187


----------



## Doc-Dee (21. September 2022)

Ich bin auch wieder mit am Start. Danke an alle Organisatoren! 









						Doc-Dee User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Doc-Dee. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Shadow86 (21. September 2022)

Hallo, ich bin der Uwe Shadow86 und auch dabei!









						Shadow86 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Shadow86. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Navity (21. September 2022)

Navity macht auch wieder mit. 
Link


----------



## AdelskroneExport (21. September 2022)

Ich bin dabei 








						AdelskroneExport User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for AdelskroneExport. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Doleo (21. September 2022)

Bin auch mal wieder am Start:








						Doleo User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Doleo. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




LG Doleo


----------



## Player007 (21. September 2022)

Seit langem auch wieder mal dabei: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=314268


----------



## kbit (21. September 2022)

Let's Go: https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=886005


----------



## Jobsti84 (22. September 2022)

Bin auch dabei








						Jobsti User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Jobsti. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## sug4r (22. September 2022)

Gern dabei!

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688030


----------



## r0nn3_BUR_GER (22. September 2022)

Ich mache auch wieder mit. Inzwischen mit einer GTX 1070. Die 500.000 Punkte dürften also kein Problem sein, auch wenn es eine schon betagte Karte ist.









						r0nn3_BUR_GER User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for r0nn3_BUR_GER. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Fireapple78 (22. September 2022)

HuHu Zusammen Wie Immer mit am Start









						Fireapple78 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Fireapple78. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## thebrain1900 (22. September 2022)

Dabei
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=908937


----------



## AgentML (22. September 2022)

Bin auch dabei.
https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=521051


----------



## raFINNiert (22. September 2022)

Etwas zu spät angefangen. Der 21.9. kommt aber auch jedes Jahr früher... 
Ich mache natürlich wieder mit:









						raFINNiert User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for raFINNiert. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## kloanabua (22. September 2022)

Servus,
Ich mach auch mit  https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1279895


----------



## PRJCT1 (23. September 2022)

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1303739


----------



## MrX1980 (24. September 2022)

MrX1980 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for MrX1980. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




Bin mit i7-6850K & RTX 3060 dabei.


----------



## Garfield694 (24. September 2022)

Bin auch wieder mit dabei.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=558634


----------



## heamer_GER (24. September 2022)

Moin, Leider gerade erst mitbekommen, dann muss ich noch schnell aufholen.









						heamer User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for heamer. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## NiXoN (24. September 2022)

@heamer_GER: Hau rein und überhol uns alle!!


----------



## Chrissyx (24. September 2022)

Wie immer auch dabei








						Chrissyx User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Chrissyx. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## 37735leon (24. September 2022)

Ich bin neu und mache auch mit. Viele Grüße an raFINNiert und vielen Dank für den Tipp zur Faltwoche und dem PCGH-F@H-Team.

https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=1303764


----------



## Cpt_Wladdek (24. September 2022)

Ein paar Punkte werf ich auch mal wieder mit in den Topf 









						Cpt-Wladdek User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Cpt-Wladdek. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Jonny0990 (25. September 2022)

Dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal richtig dabei 

Jonny0990


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (25. September 2022)

Gerne wieder dabei. https://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=840936


----------



## newdeal (25. September 2022)

Die Letzten werden die .... jenigen sein, die zumindest mitgemacht haben. 








						newdeal User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for newdeal. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## LeT (25. September 2022)

Auf ein erstes, bin auch dabei!


----------



## Donner123 (26. September 2022)

Donner123 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Donner123. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com
				




War vor einigen Jahren mal dabei, danach ist das Projekt bei mir irgendwie in Vergessenheit geraten. Bin dann jetzt einfach mal spontan wieder dabei


----------



## gmp (27. September 2022)

Bin dabei.








						T4ck User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for T4ck. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## Pu244 (27. September 2022)

Bin ebenfalls wieder dabei:








						Pu244 User Summary - Folding@Home Stats
					

F@H stats user summary for Pu244. Help Folding at Home fight Coronavirus, further medical research, and prevent diseases with distributed computing!




					folding.extremeoverclocking.com


----------



## heamer_GER (28. September 2022)

NiXoN schrieb:


> Hau rein und überhol uns alle!!


Wird einfach um ne oder so Woche verlängert und fertig,  dann kann die Heizung noch nen bisschen ausbleiben ausbleiben.


----------

